# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  Missing the point?

## Neils

:Big Grin:  couldn't resist sharing it:

----------


## Jon

Is that for keeping your coal in?

----------


## Neils

One of our sources of free bees. Did occur to me that it might be a new nuc that's been put in there but there was a colony in there on its own comb a few weeks ago.

----------


## gavin

I think that it is some sort of bird nest hotel.  Maybe organised by position in the food chain, blue tits, robins, starlings, owls and kestrels.  Or something.

----------


## Jon

This is what you are thinking of re. the hierarchy Gavin.

----------


## gavin

I have a feeling that post was apple wine fuelled ....

----------


## Jon

Same as all my posts!

Whoever is at the top of that mal assembled piece of woodwork can't be feeling too good.

----------


## chris

So, the top box has some frames on one side and none on the other.Are there top bars? I'm wondering what the middle box is for.Could it have been for shaking the bees into the bottom box?The entrance which should be towards that hedge (if the windows are at the back) would appear not to exist, judging from the floor.Perhaps to prevent Nellie's bees from entering :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jon

Designed lovingly by Salvador Dali.
All it needs is a melting clock hanging off the 'roof'

----------


## tonybloke

definitely 'alternative beekeeping' for sure!!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Desperately want one of those 
Where can I buy one ??
Do they come in Correx as well.

----------


## Neils

A melting clock or the mystical warre hive? 

Given its innate naturalness I can see why it might be the warre. After all a melting clock is a devil to hang straight.

----------


## chris

Nellie, just out of interest, is there an entrance somewhere? Is there glass behind the shutters? Is that old comb on the floor?

----------


## Neils

Entrance is on the right I think but might equally be the other side. Yes there's glass behind the shutters, no idea if that's comb I didn't take the photo

----------

